# Hornets sign Ike Diogu



## girllovesthegame

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/07/new_orleans_hornets_sign_free.html

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4363982


----------



## GNG

Smell ya later, Hilton Armstrong.


----------



## Kidd

This guy sucks in NBA Live.


----------



## Tooeasy

i was a big fan of Ike when GS drafted him, and he had some good(although meaningless) games his rookie season. Hell his last couple games last year were 28 and 32 point explosions. Even if we gave someone like hilton armstrong starter minutes he would never drop 30+ in the NBA. 
Only issue with this is the lack of heighth he brings to the table. considering hes replacing armstrong/ely/bowen this is an upgrade in my opinion.


----------



## girllovesthegame

This should be a decent pickup to spell West a couple of minutes each game right?


----------



## Diable

All he has to do is be better than Hilton Armstrong and right now Hilton looks like he should get himself an English-Italian dictionary.What they could really use is an effective backup center,but they'd just have to luck into one at this point.Is Ely expiring/off contract?He really sucked last year,but they may not have a better option.


----------



## Tooeasy

the differential between last years sub squad compared to this one is ridiculous....
collison/thornton/peja/posey/diogu vs daniels/brown/posey/armstrong/marks
is there any comparison?


----------



## jalen5

I'd like to see the terms of the deal but disregarding the terms...I love this signing. The guy knows his way around the basket...he's exactly what we've needed. SCORING OFF THE BENCH!!!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame

jalen5 said:


> I'd like to see the terms of the deal but disregarding the terms...I love this signing. The guy knows his way around the basket...he's exactly what we've needed. SCORING OFF THE BENCH!!!!!



I don't have anything formal but I heard it's 1 year with a TO for a 2nd. Don't know the $$ amount.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> Frontcourt depth, low-post scoring and rebounding are some of the areas New Orleans has been hoping to address this summer. The Hornets may have made strides in all three categories by signing four-year NBA veteran forward Ike Diogu to a free-agent contract.
> A lottery pick (ninth overall) to Golden State in 2005, Diogu has played for four different teams, but has been buried on the depth chart with the Warriors, Pacers, Trail Blazers and Kings. He’s had an unusual career, in that his opportunity to play has actually decreased each year he’s been in the league. Diogu played a career-high 69 games and 1,031 minutes for Golden State as a rookie in 2005-06, but in the three following seasons logged 760, 305 and 215 minutes, respectively.



Link


----------



## Diable

Wow...Was he hurt last year?I bet CP came close to doing 215 minutes in a week.I was thinking that I haven't seen this guy play in awhile,I guess that would explain it.


----------



## RollWithEm

Diogu will undoubtedly be a big upgrade over whoever it was the Hornets thought their back-up PF was last season. The next guy the Hornets should have their eye on is Joe Smith to spell Okafor.


----------



## HB

Two Nigerians in one week...not bad!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Apparently he chose the Hornets over a few other suitors...



> Diogu says he chose New Orleans over Atlanta, Dallas, Washington, Toronto, Charlotte and Sacramento, all of whom expressed interest in signing him. Diogu was emphatic about what attracted him to the Hornets. "Getting a chance to play with the best point guard in the game. That helps a lot. You get a chance to come to a playoff team. You get a chance to play," he said.


http://www.neworleans.com/sports/hornets/179330-hornets-signee-diogu-hopes-fifth-time-the-charm.html


----------



## Zuca

No Diogu in these offseason games? Is he injured or what?


----------



## Dre

I could see that. For an undersized forward you might as well get with the guy who's the best at finding easy oppurtunities towards the basket.


----------



## cpawfan

Ike sucks but he is a better defender than West (then again, other than Boozer and Randolph, who isn't). Of course playing with CP3 will make Ike look better than he really is.


----------

